# Special buy / limited time only



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*SPECIAL BUY / LIMITED TIME ONLY*
*Lowrance X-4 Pro Fishfinder with 83-200 kHz TM Transducer*

*$78.99*

•	Unique dual-search 83/200 kHz Skimmer transom-mount transducer with built-in water temp sensor and up to 120 degrees expanded fish-finding coverage - operates at boat speeds to 70 mph
Includes Free Trolling Motor Mount

http://www.universalmania.com/lowrance-x-4-pro-fishfinder-with-83-200-khz-tm-transducer/

Feel Free to order online or just give us a call and we will place the order for you!

*Thanks*

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm​


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*We still have HOT DEALS*

*We still have HOT DEALS*

Call me, PM, or email what item you are interested in and I will work the best possible deal for you

It’s that easy!

Bigger deals on Bundles or multiple item orders!

As always thanks for being a great crowd to work with and thanks for your continued support!!!

Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706
M-F 9am-5pm






Universal Mania said:


> *SPECIAL BUY / LIMITED TIME ONLY*
> *Lowrance X-4 Pro Fishfinder with 83-200 kHz TM Transducer*
> 
> *$78.99*
> ...


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow that's a whole dollar cheaper than Gander mountain and a couple others.....


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Posting New Great Deals Daily*

*Posting New Great Deals Daily*

Give us a call and let us see if we can save you money on the items you are looking for. We have lots of great deals going right now as always and will work to get you the best possible price we can! Just let me know what you need – what items you can’t find – what you need to complete your set up and we will do our best to get you the price and answers you need!

Stay cool out there guys as it is really heating up – be safe and enjoy the summer!


Thanks

James Metz

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm




Universal Mania said:


> *SPECIAL BUY / LIMITED TIME ONLY*
> *Lowrance X-4 Pro Fishfinder with 83-200 kHz TM Transducer*
> 
> *$78.99*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*Labor Day Weekend!*

Labor Day Weekend!

I hope everyone is going to enjoy the long holiday weekend as it is the last of the summer - get out there and fish and enjoy the outdoors - If you get time take a look through the site and let us know if you need anything - our prices are still the lowest and we will be happy to work with you on any discounts we can offer on the item of your needs - Thanks again guys and enjoy the last long weekend of summer!
www.universalmania.com


Thanks

James Metz

universalmania.com

Please call or email me if you have any further questions:
[email protected]
8669030852 Ext 706 
M-F 9am-5pm






Universal Mania said:


> *SPECIAL BUY / LIMITED TIME ONLY*
> *Lowrance X-4 Pro Fishfinder with 83-200 kHz TM Transducer*
> 
> *$78.99*
> ...


----------



## Universal Mania (Apr 3, 2014)

*!!End of Summer!!*

*!!End of Summer!!*

We just want to take the time to thank everyone for their continued support *THANK YOU!!!!!* and please continue to call, email, and PM for deals - our site prices have been reduced and we are working additional deals on the items you need! 
Also great prices on Garmin Hunting Gear for you guys switching sports now!
http://www.universalmania.com/dog-tracking-collars-1/
We are buying product daily in quantity to save you money so let us know what you are looking for 
* 
FREE STANDARD SHIPPING 
NO TAX*

James Metz
Sales Associate
Universal Mania Inc.
www.UniversalMania.com
www.UniversalMania.net

T: 866.903.0852 EXT: 706
F: 910.568.3515





Universal Mania said:


> *SPECIAL BUY / LIMITED TIME ONLY*
> *Lowrance X-4 Pro Fishfinder with 83-200 kHz TM Transducer*
> 
> *$78.99*
> ...


----------

